# Installation Problems



## farlex85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm trying to install mythbuntu, but can't seem to get it going. I burned the image and got through the initial menu, but after trying to load the disc, it basically goes through a series of checks that all say ok, and then nothing. It just gets stuck at this screen. I also just tried ubuntu, w/ the same results. I'm thinking this is a problem w/ my display, as I am trying to do this as an htpc on an old crappy 27" sanyo tv through an s-video to coaxial converter. I get less than pretty logo displays before it craps out (understatement). Still, I feel like it should work to some degree. Any ideas? I'm going to try installing on my lcd monitor tomorrow, but I'm starting to debate whether I should just try a simple windows installation.

Specs for the htpc: 

Pentium D 915
MSI P6N 650i
ATI X700 Pro
1GB Patriot PC6400
320gb WDC


On a similar note, what is the probable resolution for a 7 year old 27" crt television?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Res should be 640x480. You need to check if your TV is progressive scan, or interlaced. makes a big difference for setting it up. From what you are saying, I'm guessing your TV is interlaced only. The problem with that is, the computer standard is progressive scan.

Your best bet is probably to install with the LCD, then configure the OS to use 640x480 Interlaced.


----------



## xfire (Apr 13, 2008)

Which version of ubuntu did you try. The problem might lie with using the ATI card. Also can you tell what is the last message you get before it get stuck.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 13, 2008)

Updated *nix drivers for ATI cards should correct that.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to Linux ! I would keep trying different distros.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Welcome to Linux ! I would keep trying different distros.



I agree, there is a big variety for a very good reason. Here's a good place to see the top of the list.

http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major

I use and highly recommend OpenSUSE 10.3 myself.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 13, 2008)

Mepis, Knoppix, Freespire ...


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, it looks like I may have to wait a bit before I can get my htpc going the way I initially planned. I cannot get the desktop to look acceptable on my television, although it looks fine on my comp, so I will probably have to wait for a new tv. I'm now thinking perhaps I will slap a tv tuner in my main rig and perhaps set up a dual boot w/ vista and mythbuntu, although that may be unessecary (I'll have to see how mc works).

Thanks for the suggestions, the only ones I tried as of yet were ubuntu and mythbuntu (not really a full distro) and I was impressed. I will play around w/ more perhaps soon.


----------

